# Anybody want this guy? - Rosedale, BC, Canada



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Poor guy, I hope he finds someone that will actually love him.

Our local Craig's list recently had an ad from a guy that had a litter of golden puppies and he was looking to trade them for parrots. What???
Some people are just unbelievable, but sadly any idiot can have animals or children.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

If I win the lottery, I want to open a golden rescue.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm going to move this thread to the rescue section, in hopes that people there will help find a home for this sweet boy.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Awwww hope he finds a good home


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you Dancer for helping this beautiful boy. I hope a new home can get lined up so you can rescue him


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Dancer said:


> If I win the lottery, I want to open a golden rescue.


If I win I'll fund it and every other golden rescue in the country 

I hope you do go get him. He shouldn't be hard to find a great home for.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm still posting this guy on my Facebook and texting his ad to friends, but no dice so far. I'm going to email the owners a link to the golden retriever club of BC, as they do placements. But I can't go get him unless he's got a place lined up, we'd both fall in love with him and then we'd have to sell our house and move outside city limits! And I know us- we'd do that. Instead, I've emailed the Dogwood Sporting Dog Rescue and asked/offered to foster any goldens in need that they may have. No one in our neighbourhood would have a problem with us fostering, but they'd rat me out for sure if it was permanent. 

We have a number of people in our lives who i feel are kind of taking advantage of us as great, free dog-sitters (we've got 2 problem-dogs for the entire month of September!). If I'm looking after extra dogs, it should be for a better cause than people just being chintzy and conning us into free dog sitting! (Our own fault, I know, we're ridiculous push-overs). I think this is our best way to help the breed- and besides, it's a perfect excuse for us NOT to look after everyone else's dogs! Nervous but excited also. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Dancer I see the ad is down now. Any chance you picked up this boy?


----------

